# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  South Memphis String Band

## Ronny Stecher

I'm a music lover and am a big fan blues rock, The best stuff out there right now for me is the North Mississippi All Stars and The Black Crowes. Luther Dickinson of the NMA must like to be busy, he recently took on the lead guitar role for the BC's and now is starting up a band with a couple other other fabulous pluckers Jimbo Mathis and Alvin Youngblood Hart The South Memphis String Band. They're laying down sound sweet sounds that are Mandolin heavy and is a great listen.

The Gents are doing a small tour and will be recording an album later in the year. They just played a small club in NYC and sounded great. If you're looking to keep this music alive it's a great band to support.

Here's an abridged review (to comply with the 5 image max, I dropped out 4 pic's- all can be viewed here " http://thebluff.nmallstars.com/viewtopic.php?t=5525 ") I posted at the North Mississippi's All Star's The Bluff website with some pic's....

Sweet show, Great crowd, Better content. As a string lover it is especially enjoyable for me to watch and learn as talented players show their skills and that stage had plenty of skills on display. Hard to wipe that #### eating grin off. Dobro's Mandolin's, & a few Acoustic's were strummed in fine fashion. Alvin, Jimbo, & Luther swapped out instruments and occasionally stomped the floor for some percussion, Luther even gave a guitar case a foot thump for a song or two. Great stuff in a miniscule setting for these Gents, A joy to share the room on a rainy night in the village. Here's a few pic's, Jimbo's solo pic's didn't take well as he was bopping to a blur. I closed the set with a pic of my new baby, the ticket stub, and a menu the Gents were kind enough to sign after the show.








You can also do a youtube search and find a couple teaser video's of the South Memphis String Band in it's infancy, Thanx for supporting a fine brand of music, Keep it alive.

The Black Crowes just recently recorded music for a new disc to be released later this year. They recorded it at Levon Helm's Woodstock studio's and one of Mr. Helm's bandmates Larry Campbell played some mandolin and lap steel for the new disc. It's rumored to be a CD/DVD release and is also worth a listen. It's a rootsy blend of Rock,Blues, & Bluegrass that should be worth the time and money, Check them out if it's up your musical alley, Thanx & keep strummin' & thumbin'

----------


## Ronny Stecher

The best time to get on a train is when she's pulling out of that 1st stop along the journey, It's rare to be blessed enough to be cognizant of when that is. Here's 3 respectable storied musicians who have united to form something special and their journey is in it's infancy or their train is just leaving the station, I hate to reply to my own post, but I feel it's a worthwhile cause to inform here.

These guys are playing music deep and rich with both history and tradition. I'm watching a DVD of the Joe's Pub show and it's an incredible offering, If you can get out to it, Ya gotta go, It's just something to keep an eye on and hopefully they ride it out for a few years, Luther is a true road warrior taveling North, South, & everything in the middle.... "North" Mississippi, "South" Memphis, & "The Crowes" that is. If it ain't your cup of tea, No problem, Just want folks to know what's out there.

Just to make it a little easier here's the limited start-up schedule & a Youtube search link. If life allows, take a browse.


http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...ring+band&aq=f

Sadly the mini tour is just about done, Here's more info anyway, Sorry, but it doesn't change the fact that it's worthy of keeping an eye on.




LUTHER DICKINSON, ALVIN "YOUNGBLOOD" HART AND JIMBO MATHUS
UNITE TO FORM THE SOUTH MEMPHIS STRING BAND, EMBARKS ON TOUR AHEAD OF RECORDING

South Memphis String Band 
The South Memphis String Band, a trio composed of Luther Dickinson (North Mississippi Allstars), Alvin "Youngblood" Hart (Grammy-winning bluesman) and Jimbo Mathus (Squirrel Nut Zippers), launches its first tour on April 23, 2009 in Dallas, Texas, targeting the East and South. The three friends, bound by Memphis and North Mississippi roots, will tour ahead of recording their debut album later this year. So far only two songs have been unveiled, both at the trio's MySpace page. So the April and May dates will be an opportunity for fans to get in on the ground floor. 

Although they'd known each other for years, the trio's musical spirit gelled last year when they recorded a yet-unreleased album with Luther's father, legendary producer Jim Dickinson, called New Moon Jellyroll Freedom Rockers.

The South Memphis String Band was greatly influenced by the Mississippi Sheiks, Gus Cannon & the Memphis Jug Band and other string bands and jug bands of their ilk, as well as Mississippi Delta and Hill Country blues. They will travel with a passel of guitars, mandolins, banjos, lap steel guitars and harmonicas.

Mathus says, "Luther, Youngblood Hart and myself have been musical co-conspirators for over a decade. It is only fitting that we should come together with acoustic instruments and perform Mississippi music."

Tour Dates
04/23/09 Thu Sons of Hermann Hall Dallas, TX 
04/24/09 Fri Antone's Austin, TX 
04/25/09 Sat Continental Club Houston, TX 
04/26/09 Sun The Parish @ House of Blues New Orleans, LA 
04/27/09 Mon WorkPlay Birmingham, AL 
04/28/09 Tue The Hummingbird Macon, GA 
04/29/09 Wed Eddie's Attic Decatur, GA 
04/30/09 Thu The Evening Muse Charlotte, NC 
05/01/09 Fri Carrboro Arts Center Carrboro, NC 
05/02/09 Sat Capital Ale House Richmond, VA 
05/03/09 Sun Rams Head On Stage Annapolis, MD 
05/05/09 Tue Joe's Pub New York, NY 
05/07/09 Thu Sellersville Theater 1894 Sellersville, PA 
05/08/09 Fri Birchmere Alexandria, VA 
05/09/09 Sat Otherlands Memphis, TN 

http://www.myspace.com/southmemphisstringband

EDIT: I erred, the correct spelling is Mr. Mathus.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

thanks fretsman for the hint to this band
I checked the youtube videos and thats exactly my alley  :Grin:

----------


## SternART

Alvin Youngblood Hart used to be out here in the SF Bay Area for awhile......Berkeley as I recall.  I have a few of his CD's........he reminds me of a young Taj Mahal, who in fact plays on a cut or two on one of the CD's.  I'm sure happy to see he has found some kindred spirits to collaborate with, sounds like "real deal" roots music!

----------


## Wesley

Thanks - I'll be watching for this CD. I wish I'd known they were playing in Dallas a few weeks ago. Looks like I missed it.

Was one of those guys playing a National or a banjo-mandolin?

----------


## JMUSIC

Love these guys. Also, check out Corey Harris, Guy Davis, The Wiyos and Otis Taylor. All great acts in this same style. John

----------


## mandopops

My son lives in New York and went to their show. He raved about it. My son also plays Mandolin and has played in a couple different roots style bands and says this is the goods.
 I picked up on Alvin Youngblood a couple years back and saw him at The Chicago Blues fest as a solo. I thought he was great. A Neo-Traditionalist, authentic & fresh. Couple Years before that I heard Otis Taylor At the Chicago Blues fest. He had a couple of players with him & Otis played Guitar, Banjo & an electric 4(5?) string Mandolin. Otis came out with "Recapturing the Banjo" a year or so ago. Alvin,Keb, Corey, Don Vappie are all in it. Good stuff. I'd like to hear the South Memphis Guys live.

----------


## Ronny Stecher

Great stuff by all, I saw Mr. Hart open for the North Mississippi Allstars in NY's Highline Ballroom last year and he came out sitting on a stool solo surrounded half moon stytle by acoustics and resonators. It was awesome, kind of like a well rounded back porch updated blues, a Leadbelly/Mississippi John Hurt/Mance Lipscomb seance of sorts. He uptempo'ed with his own style (I don't want to box him in with my recollections) and it was stellar. He later came out with the NMA and Luther came out for a couple tunes during Alvin's opening set. I just love the breath of new life in an outstanding brand of music.

I intend a follow up of Jimbo Mathus too, He had the whole package also. The 3 traded singing songs and taking leads on whatever strings they held at the time. His band the Squirrel Nut Zippers will be throbbing my trucks speakers soon.

----------


## Ronny Stecher

05/09/09 Sat Otherlands Memphis, TN 

By chance anyone make this show, I read the venue got a good crowd.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

this is so great no words can tell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HQ-4qE1R3Y

----------


## onassis

Great stuff, Carl!

----------


## Ronny Stecher

The Gents are very fan friendly and allow you to tape their shows for sharing and trading purposes only, they of course reserve all rights, but I video taped the 5/5 Joe's Pub show.

Sadly, I did the moment a major injustice by sitting back and enjoying the show while I left the video camera on auto pilot taping full stage. It could have been a better grab, but I was just engulfed in the music and watching them breathe life into the sound. I watch the hands as they play and pick up things, but I could have picked up and held onto so much more by zooming in at times and capturing the leads and vocals, It's a great performance by them and a mediocre one by me, Luther does some intrumental instructionals on some cable channel, I don't get it as I have expanded basic only, but I hear it's nice.

I stated the percussion of the occasional foot stomp sometimes on the seemingly mic'd case on the floor, and I think Jimbo had some kid of percusive jingle thing shoved in his boot for a tune, I'm not sure, but it also had the occasional NYC train whipping near by which brought a little Mississippi freight sound up north, Great night. 

If the mod's don't mind I'll freebie 10 DVD's of the show to those who enjoy it.

----------


## Ronny Stecher

Here's Jesse James from that 5/9 show.



I have a couple takers for the Joe's Pub 5/5/09 DVD, One was confused by my wording, It's just what it is, I taped the show with my video camera and transferred it to DVD, If you'd like a copy of the DVD for nothing but a PM with any mailing address you'd like it sent (home, biz, or P.O. box) it's yours, Thanx

----------


## Ronny Stecher

I've sent out 6 DVD's of the 5/5 Joe's Pub show, 4 left. PM the addy, Thanx.

----------


## SternART

Thanks "so much" Fretsman!!!  Enjoyed the show!

----------


## Ronny Stecher

> Thanks "so much" Fretsman!!!  Enjoyed the show!


Thank You!, I got them 3 mando books, Nice surprise, Mighty kind of you!

Offer closed, they went out from Alaska to Berlin and a couple spots in between, Thanx all, I hope you all dig them, Live Full.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

Thanks Ron, I received my copy too.
Glad to meet friendly people like you here on the cafe.

----------


## Ronny Stecher

Here's a couple shows for the torrent savy, Thanx to the tapers and posters who put them on the NMA website......


http://bt.etree.org/index.php 

South Memphis String Band 
Capital Ale House 
Richmond, VA 
May 2, 2009 

Source: Neumann KM 184 > [BA TMod] FR-2LE [24/48] 
Location: LOC, 20 ft.from stage at ~ 10 ft. 
Transfer: CF Card > Audacity (fades, resample, dither) > CDWave > Flac 
Recorded by Drew Olsen 

One Set: 
Disc One: 

01 Intro 
02 Jesse James 
03 Dixie Darlin' 
04 Worry About Your Own Backyard 
05 Hard Travelin' 
06 Old Blue 
07 Your Better Make It To The Woods If You Can 
08 Some Of These Days I'll Be Gone 
09 John Henry 
10 Ben Dewberry's Final Run 
11 Come Go With Me 
12 Deep Blue Sea 
13 Things About Comin' My Way 

Disc Two 

01 Old Hen 
02 Let Your Light Shine On Me 
03 Voice Of A Porkchop 
04 Carrier Line 
05 Tallacatcha 
06 Crowd 
07 Who Will Sop My Gravy When I'm Dead And Gone 
08 Carroll County 




http://bt.etree.org/details.php?id=524763 
------------------------------------------ 
South Memphis String Band 
04/30/09 
Evening Muse, Charlotte, NC 

Source: DPA 4022 (8' from Stage, 7' up, DFC, ORTF) > Aerco MP-2 > Edirol R44 (24/4 

Transfer: SDHC Card > PC > Wavelab 5 (Fades, Resampled via resampler 192, MBIT+ Dither) > CD Wave > Trader's Little Helper 
Taped and Transfered by: Brian Hadella <bhadella@taperssection.com> 


Disc 1: 
One Set: 

01. Intro 
02. Jesse James 
03. Dixie Darlin' 
04. Worry About Your Own Backyard 
05. Hard Travelin' 
06. Boogie 
07. You Better Make It To The Woods If You Can 
08. Some Of These Days 
09. John Henry 
10. Ben Dewberry's Final Run 
11. Things 'Bout Coming My Way 
12. Smokestack Lightnin' 
13. 


Disc 2: 
Set 1 continued: 

01. Adam & Eve 
02. Come Go With Me 
03. Titanic 
04. Who Will Sop My Gravy When I'm Dead And Gone 
05. Deep Blue Sea 
06. 
07. 
08. Old Hen 
09. Let It Shine On Me 
10. Tallacatcha

----------


## OKMike

This is directly up my alley as well, 

thanks

Mike

----------


## Ronny Stecher

The band has been tied up with life issues and I don't think there's much happening concerning their SMSB project, but I bumped into a cool video of Jimbo and his wife I found entertaining.

----------


## Paul Merlo

Wow. I can't believe I am just hearing about this band, but I'm certainly glad i did.  I downloaded their 5/3/09 show via bittorrent a couple days ago and haven't stopped yet.  It's about exactly what I'm looking for lately to listen to, as I'm trying to work on my mando blues chops.  This is definitely going to be a fun "play along" show as I practice.

I'm a big fan of Luther's band NMAS, as was lucky enough to see them tour w/ Alvin Youngblood Hart a while back, but this South Memphis String Band stuff is great.  Thanks for bumping this thread.  If anyone else is torrent savvy, and interested in the 5/3 show you can find it here:
http://bt.etree.org/details.php?id=527944

There's 2 seeds open right now.  If you try to grab it and there are no seeds, please let me know and I'll seed it for you.

Paul

----------


## Ronny Stecher

I just got the audio from the Joe's Pub show, Great sound grab of a nice show. Intimate respectful yet enamored crowd, Thanx to T-bone in NYC. If you're interested in a listen I'll freebie 10 copies of the 2 disc show out to the 1st 10 to to PM me the addresses of their choosing, Thanx

----------


## Ronny Stecher

A Gent uploaded this for your listening enjoyment and can be found here...

http://bt.etree.org/details.php?id=530267

I'll still offer via snail mail for the less tech savy, I received a PM asking if I would send one out to Australia and there's no limitations, Full global offer. I like the music, It gives me a playing direction, The 3 Gent's rotated their instruments in an intimate setting, Tributary to the history, It's worth an ear.

South Memphis String Band
2009-05-05
Joe's Pub
New York, NY

Source: B&K 4021 > EAA PSP3 > PMD 620
Lineage: CDR(?) > EAC > WAV > FLAC(6)
Recorded/transferred by: Todd Hinden

Disc 1:

01. Jesse James
02. Dixie Darlin'
03. Worry About Your Own Backyard
04. Adam and Eve
05. Old Blue
06. Bootleggers Blues
07. Some Of These Days I'll Be Gone
08. John Henry
09. Ben Dewberry's Final Run
10. Come Go With Me 
11. Deep Blue Sea
12. Things 'Bout Comin' My Way

Disc 2:

01. Carrier Line
02. Instrumental...(possibly some Barnyard Psychedelia?)
03. Old Hen > Let Your Light Shine On Me

Encore:
04. Tallacatcha


South Memphis String Band:

Alvin Youngblood Hart
Jimbo Mathus
Luther Dickinson

----------


## Ronny Stecher

Found an info blurb on another site.....

SOUTH MEMPHIS STRING BAND'S HOME SWEET HOME OUT JANUARY 19 

As the free world teeters once again on the terrifying brink of depression, return with us now to those bygone days of yesteryear and lose your troubles in the timeless songs of the South Memphis String Band. Three young contemporary blues artists, each in his own right, a rising star. Three modern Mississippi musicians on a knights quest to retrieve, preserve, and carry into the future Americas most unique and meaningful musical statement. 
Jim Dickinson (1941  2009) 
When Luther Dickinson, Alvin Youngblood Hart and Jimbo Mathus got together to make music, it certainly wasnt out of commercial consideration. This troika of roots-imbued musical pros coalesced through a shared vision and consuming passion for the music of their forebears, most notably the Mississippi Sheiks, Memphis Jug Band, Gus Cannons Jug Stompers and other practitioners of pre-blues era roots sounds 
Home Sweet Home, their first album, out on Memphis International January 19th, showcases their passion for the old timey tradition that is underscored by the groups name: South Memphis String Band. South Memphis, of course, is that rough and tumble area of the Bluff City extending from downtown to the Mississippi border, and beyond. Its where Stax Records as well as, literally, hundreds of churches thrived. The sacred and profane, holy rolling and dice rolling, were cheek by jowl in old South Memphis and its modern day namesake reflects that ecumenicism quite brilliantly. For Luther, Alvin and Jimbo, South Memphis is more of a musical state of mind than a specific geographical location. 

Theyve been called a regional roots music supergroup but the alliance of Dickinson (from the North Mississippi Allstars and, of late, the Black Crowes), Hart (the Grammy winner who is as equally adept at thrash rock as he is at country blues) and Mathus (of the Squirrel Nut Zippers) is more like three good friends just putting it down in a very traditional way. Mathus explained, Luther, Youngblood Hart and myself have been musical co-conspirators for over a decade. It is only fitting that we should come together with acoustic instruments and perform Mississippi music. 

Michael Hoinski, writing in the Austin American-Statesman witnessed whats so special about SMSB at a recent performance noting, The American experience is the main unifier of this slap happy yet sureshot trio Each player is principally a bluesman but also well-schooled in country, folk and gospel. 
When asked about the subject matter of SMSBs repertoire, Alvin responds without hesitation, "Natural disasters, bushwackers, train songs Home Sweet Homes tune stack with songs identified with Gus Cannon, Blind Willie Johnson, The Mississippi Sheiks, Carter Family underscores that thought with titles like Jesse James, Bootlegger's Blues, and Bloody Bill. The latter song, along with Worry 'bout Your Own Backyard is an original but is reflective of the old timey ethos that, thanks to the Luther, Alvin and Jimbo, continues. Whether you hold a degree in ethnomusicologist or are just a person who is moved by authentic acoustic American music, Home Sweet Home speaks your language, in beautifully measured tones. As Jimbo notes, We decided the South Memphis String Band will never be in a hurry. 

Home Sweet Home tracklisting 

1. Jesse James
2. Deep Blue Sea 
3. Old Hen (3:23) - Gus Cannon 
4. Worry 'bout Your Own Backyard 
5. Things Is bout Coming My Way 
6. Let Your Light Shine On Me 
7. The Carrier Line 
8. Bloody Bill 
9. Eighteen Hammers 
10. Bootlegger's Blues 
11. Dixie Darling 
12. Home Sweet Home 

Produced by The South Memphis String Band and Bill Wax 

Recorded by Jackson MacInnis and Michael Taylor at Sirius/XM Performance Studio, Washington DC 

Additional recording and mixing by Justin Showah and Winn McElroy at Delta recording Service, Como, MIssissippi 

Mastered by Larry and Kevin Nix at Ardent Studios, Memphis, Tennessee

----------


## Ronny Stecher

Offer closed...... Bigtuna & Stevebousum, I'll have those out to you soon, Thanx

----------


## Ronny Stecher

I found this on another site, It's a Jamband review by Brian Robbins.....

http://www.jambands.com/reviews/cds/...ome-sweet-home

----------


## Ben Milne

Hi Ronny. - Just thought I'd post a belated Thankyou for sending out the discs.

Have been pretty flat out, though I have had a chance to listen through and certainly have been loving the bluesy side to the mando. - definitely something that will have legs being played for changoverBGM in the future.

Thanks again!

----------


## bluesmandolinman

hey Ronny , thanks for the update on SMSB

I just ordered their new CD  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ronny Stecher

No problem, My gesture was just one of good will to spread the good work of others, I'm not affiliated with the band in any fashion, I just liked what I heard and realize if there's no market, there's no product, All kudos to the Gents who brought the old school sound back up to the front of the class.

I love the new disc, sharper sound than the live stuff (of course) with a couple tunes they hadn't played @ Joe's Pub. Great mando rich blues.

----------


## Paul Merlo

I just found out that the South Memphis String Band is playing at the Ark in Ann Arbor, MI on March 27 and bought tickets. (hint: save $$ by calling Michigan Union Ticket Office for your order)

http://theark.org/2327.html

Needless to say, I'm very excited about this show and hope they're playing near you too.  I haven't heard of any other tourdates yet, but keep your eyes and ears open...

P

----------


## Steve Baker

And at the Old Town School in Chicago the night before. Now there's a very nice venue!   :Grin: 
FWIW

Steve




> I just found out that the South Memphis String Band is playing at the Ark in Ann Arbor, MI on March 27 >>
> P

----------


## Ronny Stecher

I see they're slowly trekking east too....

South Memphis String Band
3/30/10
Club Café
56-58 South 12th Street
Pittsburgh, PA, US

http://clubcafelive.com/an-evening-w...s-string-band/


......................

----------


## Ronny Stecher

An unbelievable NYC musical bargain.......

http://www.lepoissonrouge.com/events/view/1037

----------


## Ronny Stecher

They've added a few dates to the mini tour, for those who care here's the updated list I found on their website ( http://thebluff.nmallstars.com/viewtopic.php?t=5844 ) There's extra ticketing info on that home link that I have no idea how to transfer, so if it looks like you'd be interested try the link.

South Memphis String Band will be journeying out on the road in March and April. 

Here are the dates, complete as far as I know at the moment. Click on the date for ticketing info. 

03/18/10 Oxford, MS - Proud Larry's 
03/19/10 Memphis, TN - 1884 Lounge @ Minglewood Hall 
03/20/10 Carrolton, MS - Carroll County Market 
03/26/10 Chicago, IL - Old Town School of Folk Music 
03/27/10 Ann Arbor, MI - The Ark 
03/29/10 Lexington, KY - Woodsongs 
03/30/10 Pittsburgh, PA - Club Cafe 
03/31/10 Alexandria, VA - The Birchmere (with Robert Earl Keen) 
04/01/10 New York, NY - (Le) Poisson Rouge 
04/02/10 Philadelphia, PA - World Cafe Live (Upstairs) 
04/03/10 Glenville, PA - Snail Pie Lounge 
04/04/10 Cleveland, OH - Beachland Ballroom 
04/06/10 Raleigh, NC - Berkeley Cafe 
04/07/10 Asheville, NC - The Grey Eagle (co-bill with Backyard Tire Fire)

----------


## Elliot Luber

Honestly, they're good bluesmen but they don't do a heck of a lot for me.

----------


## Ronny Stecher

How nice of you to come over and pee in the pool? Whatever lifts your skirt, floats your boat, or whatever the appropriate saying would be, but I am a blues lover who discovered the mandolin and love the blues applications of it. I found the rich history of it blues style from Johnny Young and Carl Martin and have delved into other musical areas of such ventures. I've dabbled in and found my own opinions of the Good The Bad and the Ugly. I actually purchased and sampled the Mississippi Sheiks, John Kruth, The Holy Modal Rollers, to name just a few. These are guys are great in my book.

I wonder have you sampled the goods and are making a "valid" bash in regards to your own tastes or are you just going by a youtube video sound grab? One man's treasure is another man's trash, but did you feel the need to spew your distaste, Life is too short Santiago, Spread some joy where you find joy, Thanx.

To me tunes like Dixie Darling, Deep Blue Sea, Bootlegger Blues, Jesse James, and others are a great listen. I feel it's a strong disc that I dig most of.

Here's a sound sampler that doesn't do the complete tunes justice, but get you a quick taste of the offering.....

http://www.tower.com/home-sweet-sout...wapi/114266019

It's a positive musical spin on the mandolin and is among the finest interpretations of it in my ears and I'm just trying to allow other like minds realize it exists.

If you like it, Dig it, if you don't please move on to another thread that you can offer a positive aspect to.

----------


## allenhopkins

Hey, he's entitled to his opinion.  You've been beating the drum for this excellent band for ten months, and I respect your devotion to them, but flaming someone who doesn't agree seems unwarranted to me.

Also, it's the Holy Modal *Rounders,* I believe.  At least that's what Pete Stampfel called 'em.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

> Hey, he's entitled to his opinion.  You've been beating the drum for this excellent band for ten months, and I respect your devotion to them, but flaming someone who doesn't agree seems unwarranted to me.
> 
> Also, it's the Holy Modal *Rounders,* I believe.  At least that's what Pete Stampfel called 'em.


I don´t agree.

Remember, this is not a discussion where the topic starter asked for other opinions. In such a case you can of course say that you don´t like it. But this topic is no question but a praise for a band for others that praise them too. 

A statement like " Honestly, they're good bluesmen but they don't do a heck of a lot for me " isn´t worth nothing but peeing in other peoples pool. I feel Ronny is right and he is not flaming him at all . He is just saying what is apropiate : if you don´t like it just stay away . That is what I call respect. I don´t go to no bluegrass topic and say I don´t like Mr. Bill . Get the point ?

Again : Stay away !  :Mad:

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Actually this is a discussion board and anyone's opinion is valid. Let's stay within the posting guidelines, the response is pushing a bit beyond them. People disagree here all the time without it getting to this level.

----------


## Ronny Stecher

My apologies to all, especially Santiago if I came off too harsh. I did mean to get my point across without being too over the top. 

I still feel he did not have to dirty the thread with a useless blurb that offered no insight to justify his statement. I was wondering what his depth of discovery was, I do not believe he signed up for the freebie offer and I doubt he bought the disc as he offered nothing. I also express my opinions rather easily and try to do it in the appropriate places. 

If someone started a thread about a band they thought was in a great place and I had nothing nice to say about it I would stay out of it. Maybe its just what my Mama taught me. I also did not directly mean to bash Mr. Kruth or the Holy Modal Rounders (thanx for the correction). I love risk taking adventures and both have gone outside the norm to express themselves and deserve kudos for that alone. I felt they were a little too zany for my tastes( especially the HMR), but I did go out and purchase them as kind folks offered the bands as something I may like. 

I chased down Jesse Winchester (not mando heavy), Bonepony (not bad but a little Bon Poni ish for me), Steel Eye Span (very Irish Ethnic and not a lot of mandolin heavy leads and Im mostly Irish and did just throw Drunken Nights by the Kilkenny Bothers on my Ipod)).

 I may have even stated some of my opinions in a thread where I asked for mandolin music recommendations.

I felt that was appropriate, I stated here that these guys play old time blues but bring it to our time in a fresh way that I found appealing and gives me a direction Id like to follow for my mando fun loving approach. 

It is just that, I guess this guy/gal doesnt dig quality mandolin blues, because that I feel that is a fact and isnt debatable or at least he didnt offer anything to state that they are NOT a band that plays quality old school mandolin blues or anything to even remotely defend his claim?

The one song that doesnt do much for me is understandable as it (I think) is about the recent loss of his Dad.

I only wanted the thread to be about the music and I guess I sadly turned it into a pissing match and took it places I shouldnt have in reply to Mr./Mrs Santiago, I enjoyed my retort trying to be punishingly funny but perhaps I erred, If you like the band feel free to state why and if you dont please feel free to state why also or not.

Regretful but honestly yours, Blues Loving Fretsman ( Ron)

----------


## Paul Merlo

Has anyone caught any shows from their latest tour? have you seen any shows on bittorrent or other tape trader sites?
Regardless, I'm pretty excited about seeing them this Saturday

P

----------


## Ronny Stecher

They just hit the road on their little mini tour and I saw a blurb on the North Mississippi Allstars website "The Bluff" (One of many Luther groups) with a sweet expanded setlist, They are a taper friendly band and invite folks to audio or video tape them and they usually have them uploaded and posted there also, I'd check there to start (I'm not that savy).

 I'm ready for April 1st NYC show, that's when they come to my neck of the woods, I'd love to hear any thoughts on Saturday's show if possible. Thanx

----------


## bluesmandolinman

Hey Ronny, 
when you say SMSB is "taper friendly" I wonder if you plan to bring a camera with you ? 
Would love to see and hear more of them. 

In any case Enjoy the show !

----------


## Ronny Stecher

Hi Rene, I'm taking a good work buddy who x-ferred to another job that I don't see much any more, I have been flip flopping on the idea of limiting the night with the burden of taping, Last time I was sushhhhhing my wife and friends that joined us at our table.

My wife starts asking me "if I like my drinks", I leaned over, cupped my hand to her ear and asked, "do you think needs to be part of the official record, I'm taping honey", There started the evil eye & buzzkill. 

She knows when I video tape my kids Football, B-ball, Wrestling or whatever, I go to the highest peak of the stands (normally the home team stands for FB & I hit the away side at our home indoor stuff as the home students give the gym that great electric vibe) and stay away from everyone as much as possible, especially folks I know, because they start yapping about the most inane things and it becomes part of the tape. 

I may still request permission from a gent who is an insider(runs their website)and then contact the venue for theirs. If I do I'll make it available.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

> My wife starts asking me "if I like my drinks", I leaned over, cupped my hand to her ear and asked, "do you think needs to be part of the official record, I'm taping honey", There started the evil eye & buzzkill.


hehehe I don´t want you to get in trouble. No problem I absolutely understand. Just couldn´t resist asking ( actually I am annoying everybody with this kind of question, but hey I am so far away I can´t do it by myself so I have to ask ).  Cheers,René

----------


## Steve Baker

I caught their show at The Old Town School of Folk Music on Friday night. These 4 scruffy guys walked on stage looking like they just came off shift at the boiler plant, sat down to racks of at least 5 instruments each, and blew the place away. Lots of mandolins (1 each at least) and national guitars in addition to "regular" guitars and banjos, plus all the usual string band rythm toys. Raggedy, raucous, and lots of fun.

Steve

----------


## Paul Merlo

Last night's show at the Ark in Ann Arbor certainly did not disappoint.  My wife and I had a great time and couldn't believe how lucky we were to see that level of talent in such an intimate setting.  We loved the music and it sounded so good live too.  They added a bass player (Justin Sho???) and that really kept it together and rounded out the bottom end so well.  The setlist was similar to their shows from the last tour, and there were only a few surprises that weren't on the album.  A highlight for me was when Luther played Mississippi Boll Weevil slide style on a cigar box and brought the house down.  I bought the album from the merch table and was lucky enough to get it signed by the band after the show.  All in all, I was grinning ear to ear the whole show and loved it.  I hope you get the chance to see them too.  I did see one taper, and he said he posts on thetradersden.org so keep your eyes open for that.  

Enjoy!
P

I took some video on my little digi camera, and while the picture isn't very good, the sound surprisingly is. Check out Tallacatcha here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP944-46lxQ

Here's a few (not so steady) pics too:

----------


## bluesmandolinman

thanks merlopj for the upload , enjoyed it

----------


## Ronny Stecher

I just saw this on another site, South Memphis String Band At Woodsongs is on tonight......




http://www.woodsongs.com/webcast.htm 

WoodSongs Webcast 
Mondays at 6:59-8:15pm EST 

Every Monday night, musical history is made as the WoodSongs Old-Time Radio Hour begins its radio broadcast. Because it’s more than just a radio show. WoodSongs is also the world first multi-camera, weekly series broadcast on the Internet. Online viewers worldwide can watch the behind-the-scenes production heard by over 900,000 radio listeners on over 491 radio stations each week. 

7:00PM Watch the 60 minute show live as it happens 
8:03PM Join the audience as they record this week's promo 
8:05PM Enjoy the Artist's encore performances not heard on radio 

DIAL UP: One for web users with a dial-up or 56k modem; 

HIGH SPEED: A second full color audio/video stream (300k) for users on broadband, DSL or T1 lines. 

Each show is later archived on line for FREE 24/7 viewing in various media formats.

----------


## Paul Merlo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYz5anyEUGM

Here's Bootlegger's Blues from the Ark.

Thanks for that Woodsongs link Fretsman.  It was pretty cool to watch and they also publish podcasts for download if any of y'all missed it.  They played 2 songs and did some interviewing at the top of the show.

Enjoy!

P

----------


## Paul Merlo

Oops - I deleted the previously linked Tallacatcha clip by accident.  Here's it's new link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYz5anyEUGM

P

----------


## Ronny Stecher

Pictures (& videos) say a thousand words, Here’s a couple clips & pic’s from the 4/1/10 show @ LePoisson Rouge, NYC. Great show .....

----------


## Ronny Stecher

Sticking with the 1,000 words theme, Here’s one last paragraph, The 1st two clips are mando heavy and the last is some cigar box laden blues…








There’s a few more one Youtube if you’d like to see their take on some other things.

----------


## JCLondonUK

Only just caught up with this brilliant thread. Thanks for the clips Fretsman - those guys are excellent!  :Smile:

----------


## bluesmandolinman

Hey Ronny thanks for the great pictures and videos... looks like your woman did not make no trouble for taping  :Smile:  

I really love the second last picture where both Jimbo and Alvin are looking to Luther with strange faces like " what the hell is he playing there" ( cigarbox instrument ) ... hahaha 

Thanks again for sharing !

----------


## Paul Merlo

Hey Fretsman, those pics and vids are great.  Thanks for posting them.

Also, anybody who is interested in their live sound and is bitTorrent savvy might want to pick up the Proud Larry's show from 3/18 over on etree right now.  Here's the link:

http://bt.etree.org/details.php?id=534070

enjoy!

P

----------


## Ronny Stecher

> Last night's show at the Ark in Ann Arbor certainly did not disappoint... They added a bass player (Justin Sho???) :


The bass player was Justin Showah, That was a nice addition! He and Winn McElroy were credited for additional recording and mixing on the disc.

http://allmemphismusic.blogspot.com/...his-music.html
http://www.thackermountain.com/pictures/show.php?id=60


"Post Script"........

----------


## Ronny Stecher

..

----------


## Ronny Stecher

I failed to embed...

Luther on mando w/The Black Crowes on He Was A Friend Of Mine.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmNdeeOkHQE

No mando, but great version of a classic.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4liiBqKUME

----------


## journeybear

Here you go. Paste just the string of 11 characters after the v= in the code, before the next & or other.

----------


## Ronny Stecher

Thank You Sir

----------


## journeybear

Y'all ain't in the South so you ain't got to call me "Sir." "Thanks, bubba!" works. But you're welcome!  :Smile:  Here to help.  :Wink:

----------


## bluesmandolinman

I really dig Luther´s mando playing !

----------


## Ronny Stecher

These Gents just put out a new disc on May 8th called Old Times There, I just got it and I've spun it a couple times, No detailed review just yet, but it's nice. It's seems a little more polished and not as raw as the 1st disc from 2 years ago. Some fun injected tunes and some old timey dated lyrics to go along with that old string band sound. They dabbled into old time black/white race issues with a song or two in a style reminiscent of portions of Charlie Daniels Long Haired Country Boy but rather than "Poor girl wants to marry & a rich girl wants to flirt/Rich man goes to college poor man goes to work", portions of it reflects black/white food fares from an earlier time.

My initial take was eh, why?, but It's grown on me, Luther sings some comical lines on (You're Gonna Look) Just Like A Monkey (When You Get Old). Luther actually had 3 discs from 3 different projects all released on May 8th. The Gents all rotate vocals and instruments again and now have a studio version of Some Of These Days which is a tune they regularly played live.
The (my) jury is still out, but it's pretty nice and I still love the musical stringed diversity of what they're laying down. If it falls from the freshness and quality of the 1st offering, it doesn't fall far.



Here's a blurb....



http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=8727217

----------


## bluesmandolinman

thanks Ronny for sharing that information. 
I will get me a copy.
René

----------


## Ronny Stecher

> thanks Ronny for sharing that information. 
> I will get me a copy.
> René


Hello There, I hope all's well, Make sure you check out Luther Dickinson's Hambone's Meditation too, I'm 1/2 way thru it and it's a nice mix of mando & acoustic's
I haven't gotten LD's other project that is called The Wandering, It's LD with a few ladies playing everything from banjo to stand up bass. They came thru touring, but I was working. I haven't grabbed that disc yet, but it looks promising. Stay well!

----------


## Paul Merlo

I'm rather excited about this new album.  I haven't heard it all yet, but have read plenty about it.  I hope they tour again too, because that was a real treat to see that level of talent on a project like this, not to mention in such an intimate room like Ann Arbor's Ark.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

Thanks for the advice Ronny

Luther Dickinson is a cool mandolin player so I just ordered Hambone's Meditation

----------


## Ronny Stecher

I still haven't gone thru the whole disc Rene', but I know there's credits to Jimbo Mathus on there, so Luther might be mostly on acoustic.
I work 5 min's from home and travelin' is when I do my listening and I'm on a Dickey Betts kick as I'm going to see him up in Tarrytown in a couple weeks.  I just saw him in NYC and he's doing some nice things onstage. I talked to his management about how I like to video (non professional just youtube and the musical night capture) and they gave me their blessing to tape. I just got a few Dickey CD's to fill some gaps in my collection and with no Luther dates in the near future Dickey took center stage in my player.
Luther allows the same non pro video taping and you can check out his beautiful Mississippi swamp blues offerings from himself, brother Cody, & Chris Chew's NMA, Here's a video of the NMA, but scan my Youtube channel you can see both whole recent shows from Luther & Dickey's Great Southern, Music is an enjoyable aspect in life! It among other things keeps my heart pumping.

Luther doesn't play mando on this night, but he does play a cigar box and a 2 stringed coffee can later in the show, Is there a Cigar Box Cafe'?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zcgm2Q04WM

My son graduates High School in 3 weeks so I'll upgrading my video camera to capture that monumentous event (daughter next year), so my musical grabs will be of better quality in the future, The ol' baby got me thru middle school & HS of both kids sporting and family events, but she's out of date and a lil blurry to the left. The video's do share the room though.

----------


## Ronny Stecher

Just to honest & upfront, I've gone thru Luther's Hambone's Meditations and it's 95% acoustic instrumentals, No vocals, Not much mando at all and I do believe Jimbo Mathus is on mando. 

I dig it, but if you're looking for mando heavy material this ain't it. It's got a very diverse mix of nice acoustic tunes that are unique. It varies in styles, some grooves and some almost lullaby lite, a Very relaxing listen. He can bring out what's best in the acoustic world. 

If you like what Jimmy Page, Nick Drake, Leo Kottke, and others have laid down and brought out with just wires & wood, You'd like this. Highlights for me were Death On The Wings Of Crepe & Arkabutla.

----------


## Ronny Stecher

Here's a video of Luther with the Ladies in The Wandering from Relix Mag's site.

http://www.relix.com/video/live-at-r...ng-glory-glory

(I failed to embed)

----------


## bluesmandolinman

I want to be in that band =)

----------

